# Connelly book info



## Douglasr (Nov 22, 2013)

Can someone shed some light on why to find the Connelly book I keep hering about ? Among other things I do, I would like to learn scraping and reconditioning


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 22, 2013)

The Connelly book goes by the name of "Machine Tool Reconditioning" published by Machine Tool Publications.  At least that's what my 1962 copy says.

Do a internet search and you should come up with several hits.  In fact, i believe you can buy a copy off of Amazon, too.

Ken


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 22, 2013)

Please be careful.
This is a dangerous book. http://www.machinetoolpublications.com/
Worth every penny! Well, that's my opinion.
Next you will want to by Moores: Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy
Consider contacting Richard King: http://handscraping.com/
He is the living guru on scraping. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Douglasr (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks guys , I have an order placed


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have been reading from cover to cover, it is a good distraction for homework.  Understand that this covers all machine types and you need to filter out what is useful for your equipment.  Enjoy, Tim


----------



## HMF (Jan 8, 2016)

We now have an online copy of the book that is available online in the sticky posts at the top of this forum.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/connelly-on-machine-tool-reconditioning.41802/


----------

